# Project Astoria and the Windows 10 Mobile Emulator



## KentAshfield (Dec 10, 2015)

Sorry in advance for the length of this post; I want to provide plenty of detail on the project I am working on regarding Project Astoria and the Windows 10 Mobile Emulator in hopes that someone will be able to assist me. Basically, I need a way to connect Astoria to the emulator. Here’s the context:

As many of you know, Astoria is the android emulator that allows android APK apps to be “converted” to Windows Mobile APPX files. It requires a desktop program and a phone running an android subsystem. Unfortunately, Microsoft removed the subsystem from the latest builds of Windows 10 Mobile, making Astoria impossible to use on these builds (throwing the infamous error 14).

There are several rumors floating around, though, that Windows 10 Mobile Emulator builds still have that subsystem, and that prompted me to ask: Can Project Astoria work with the emulator? I successfully installed the Astoria desktop application, the Windows Mobile SDK, and the Windows 10 Mobile Phone Emulator.

Astoria has two methods of communication with phones: it can either connect via USB or over Wi-Fi with an IP address. At first, it may seem silly to try and use USB to connect Astoria to the emulator, but recall that Hyper-V contains COM capabilities (though I am not sure how to configure them to link the emulator and the host PC like a USB cable would). Advice on this would be appreciated. Regarding the Wi-Fi option, the emulator does successfully connect to the internet. That said, the IP addresses provided by the Network tab of the Emulator Tools do not work with Astoria (error 6, the “cannot connect” error, is returned). It is also worth noting that the emulator does not show any connected Wi-Fi networks (Wi-Fi is disabled and cannot be enabled through the OS settings page). I am currently hosting the emulator on a PC that only has an Ethernet cable connection to the router. Could this be a contributing factor? Does anyone have an emulator with Wi-Fi enabled? I have attempted to add network switches in Hyper-V, but those efforts have not been fruitful.

In summary, I need either a method of connecting the emulator to Astoria over a simulated USB connection to my host computer OR an IP address (or, more specifically, a means of obtaining an IP address) that will link Astoria to the emulator directly.

I will keep everyone updated on how this project progresses, and again, any help you can offer would be much appreciated as I am relatively stuck at this point. Thanks for reading!


----------



## x_orange90_x (Dec 10, 2015)

You'll need to connect two wireless adapter to the computer. One you will setup as an Access Point, the other will connect to that Access Point. This *should* be a direct network connection between the pc and emulator, IF it works.

I can't guarantee anything as I've never used the emulator, nor this method of connection. You may have an issue with the computer not connecting to it's *own*  network because of IP address conflicts (having the same IP as the host), but maybe that won't happen. If it successfully connects to it's own network then try to connect the emulator to the Access Point. (I don't have any idea how the emulator configuration works, but I have to imagine that you can set which connections it uses?) Like I said I'm not guaranteeing anything. 

Alternatively, and more realistically, IF you have a wireless router, leave the Ethernet connected, plug in a wireless adapter and connect to your wireless network. Again, there may be an IP address conflict here as well.

Good luck


----------



## AppxLover (Aug 21, 2019)

KentAshfield said:


> Sorry in advance for the length of this post; I want to provide plenty of detail on the project I am working on regarding Project Astoria and the Windows 10 Mobile Emulator in hopes that someone will be able to assist me. Basically, I need a way to connect Astoria to the emulator. Here’s the context:
> 
> As many of you know, Astoria is the android emulator that allows android APK apps to be “converted” to Windows Mobile APPX files. It requires a desktop program and a phone running an android subsystem. Unfortunately, Microsoft removed the subsystem from the latest builds of Windows 10 Mobile, making Astoria impossible to use on these builds (throwing the infamous error 14).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the aow.wim file present in C:\Windows\System32\aow folder?


----------



## fadilfadz (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello windows phone lovers, after a long time we added support for project astoria on few more devices. Below are the supported devices. 

HTC One M8
Samsung ATIV Odyssey
Samsung ATIV S
Samsung ATIV SE
Lumia 630
Lumia 635
Lumia 636
Lumia 638
Lumia 640
Lumia 640xl
Lumia 730
Lumia 735
Lumia 810
Lumia 820
Lumia 822
Lumia 830
Lumia 920
Lumia 925
Lumia 928
Lumia Icon
Lumia 930
Lumia 1020
Lumia 1520

For more info join telegram group https://t.me/joinchat/ITm8RRX5ffI2D17cHusA5w


----------

